# device in the system modular bay can not be identified



## dmungai (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all out there,

I have a Dell, inspiron 1300 which has been running on windows xp now for 2yrs. It has however crashed and returns the error below. I have re-installed different OS's but has exactly the same problem at start up. I have just put in redhat release 5 but at times it works and at times it fails with the same error. here is the error. pls help. DANIEL
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
The device in the system modular bay can not be identified. It may not be completely inserted or may have some other prOblem. Please read and complete these steps in order.
1. Press the device completely into the bay
2. Power off the system
3. Press power button to retry detecting the device
Press ESC TO ignore the error 
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------

